# new grow space question



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey guys I have a question, my last grow box was too small and all of my seedlings did the bend over and die thing. They grew like 5 inches in 2 days and just keeled over. Anyway I now have an old refrigerator and I was going to transfer all lights etc into that. I would use the freezer section for seeds and clones with fluo lights and the lower section with my 2 100 watt hps set up. Does this sound ok?? Is there anything that I should be aware of like the need for co2 ventilation etc. Thanks


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2005)

circulation is paramount. The entire volume should be replaced 2-3 times per minute. Fresh air in at the bottom, old air out at the top.

e.g...a 3'X3' box 5' tall is 45 cu.ft. 
to recirculate that area 3 times p.min. a fan rated at 135 cu.ft./min. is needed, along with unobstructed airflow.



> my last grow box was too small and all of my seedlings did the bend over and die thing. They grew like 5 inches in 2 days and just keeled over.


I kinda' doubt the "box size" had that effect on your seedlings, unless there was a severe heat issue. "5 inches in two days" ...says to me, weak lighting or lighting too far away, causing the seedlings to stretch beyond their capacity to support themselves.


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks, will the installation of the exhaust fan cause a vacume so that new air is sucked into the bottom on its own? for the seedlings i had the fluo light about 2 inches away but they just kept getting taller and taller, it was probably due to the heat which was 85f plus.


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2005)

I would say that an exhaust fan slightly higher capacity than your space would "vacume" sufficient air.."IF" the intake were large enuff and not impeded in any form. 
But you should still have a fan circulating air inside the box. Just enough to make the leaves flutter a bit, improves stem strength(you won't have the falling over problem)


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Sep 29, 2005)

OK thanks a bunch, I was kinda concerned about buying quality seeds and having the same thing happen. What I will do is use some of my seeds from my last grow, which was done outside and was average weed at best, to make sure I have the conditions right. Thanks again


----------

